# Game 40: Nets @ Clippers--01.25.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 40
New Jersey Nets @ Los Angeles Clippers**
Wednesday January 25th, 2006
10:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 22-17


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Sam Cassell*</td><td>*Cuttino Mobley*</td><td>*Chris Kaman*</td><td>*Quinton Ross*</td><td>*Elton Brand*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>17.4</td><td>16.2</td><td>10.8</td><td>5.6</td><td>24.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.9</td><td>4.6</td><td>9.2</td><td>3.0</td><td>10.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.5</td><td>3.3</td><td>.9</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.5</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Shaun Livingston*</td><td>*Chris Wilcox*</td><td>*Daniel Ewing*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.1</td><td>4.7</td><td>4.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.9</td><td>1.7</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>4.6</td><td>.4</td><td>1.4</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.7</td><td>24.6</td><td>12.5</td><td>18.4</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.5</td><td>7.3</td><td>4.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.0</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.8</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.7</td><td>3.4</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.1</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Clippers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.6</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 24.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 10.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Sam Cassell 6.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.03</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Cuttino Mobley 1.18</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .87</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Elton Brand 2.61</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.8%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Chris Wilcox 54.7%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 40.0%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Yaroslav Korolev 50.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Corey Maggette 87.1%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>22-17</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>20-20</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>17-24</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>13-26</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>14-28</td><td>9.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>33-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>24-17</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>22-17</td><td>11.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>21-17</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>21-19</td><td>13</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>21-19</td><td>13</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>20-20</td><td>14</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>18-21</td><td>15.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
December 20th, @ NJ: Nets 95- Clippers 85 

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

have to stop Brand.... the big three have to all have big game... this is a MUST win... i want a top 10 draft PICK!!! =]


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

as we all know as vince goes so do the nets
rj had 32
kidd had triple double
vince had 5 points and we lost handily
so vince i hope your ready to have a good game


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

The Nets get a chance to helps themselves in more way than one.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> as we all know as vince goes so do the nets
> rj had 32
> kidd had triple double
> vince had 5 points and we lost handily
> so vince i hope your ready to have a good game


Vince was obviously overwhelmed and lost in the Kobe mania that his mind wasn't focused on the Jazz game. 

Vince the Nets need u against the Clips.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Vince was obviously overwhelmed and lost in the Kobe mania that his mind wasn't focused on the Jazz game.



Overwhelmed,why? for those who dosent know VC injured his back in the 1st quarter of the game trying to take a charge,and he obvious was shoting BAD last night and was in foul trouble.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

This game feels like a win.

I feel some serious positive vibes right now.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> This game feels like a win.
> 
> I feel some serious positive vibes right now.


 I feel them too. Or at least I think that's what I feel. I had chem lab today and we were dealing with chemicals and stuff, so . . .


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I hate West Coast games.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> I hate West Coast games.


 Yeah...a 10:30 start is little harsh.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah...a 10:30 start is little harsh.


 Indeed.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Place your bets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Place your bets




I'm not a gambler.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I'm not a gambler.


 Good it's a bad habit.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

a must win... we must fend off the 76ers till our schedule gets easier.. then we can pull away


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vince carter needs to put his game back in it's proper perspective, this time keep it there.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Real fans should be taking a nap right now. I don't want to hear any complaining about how late it is and how you can't stay up until 1 am.

Suck it up. Support your Nets!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Real fans should be taking a nap right now. I don't want to hear any complaining about how late it is and how you can't stay up until 1 am.
> 
> Suck it up. Support your Nets!


 I took a nap when I came home from school. :biggrin:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

ghoti said:


> This game feels like a win.
> 
> I feel some serious positive vibes right now.



Btw .... talking about seriousness... did an1 read the articles of Vince not carring and determined of playing this game wether it hurts or not?... i rarely heared or saw that from vince... and people wonder if he's comited to this team...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm getting sleepy just waiting for the game. Damn west coast,East coast should just take over and make every game start at 7.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Anyone else watching the pre-game?

That was... awkward.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Anyone else watching the pre-game?
> 
> That was... awkward.


What happened? I don't have access to the game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I should have taken a nap after work. I am so tired.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Great Joke By Mark


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

WOOOOOO

<< got NEts on radio...HOLLAR!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

please tell me someone will be doin pbp


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Great Joke By Mark


 but aren't they all.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Anyone wanna tell us what's happeneing?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> please tell me someone will be doin pbp


 I'm going to for now, I can't promise I'll be able to do it the whole game though.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Anyone wanna tell us what's happeneing?


 nothing yet.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> please tell me someone will be doin pbp


What happened to league pass?

Clippers control the tip.

Mobley to Brand, Brand with the medium range jumper over Krstic.

0-2, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brand for 2

2-0 - LAC


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I really hate West Coast games


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Clippers win the tip.

Brand hits a turn around. 2-0 Clippers.

Kidd does the same. 2-2 tie


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

curly cant touch Brand...hes gonna get torced all night


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

brand hits. 2-0 clipprs.

kidd hits- 2-2


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

2-2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd posting. And the turnover jumper is good.

Brand again, but misses, Carter w/ the board.

Carter fires one up, misses. Sam Cassell hits on the other end.

2-4, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand misses, rebound Vince.
Vince misses, rebound Brand.

Cassell hits. 4-2 Clips


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam Cassell for 2

2-4 - LAC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince misses long jumper, brand rebound.

caseel hits.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd shots, and hits the 3.

Brand in the lane again and hits.

5-6, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd knocks down a three! 5-4 Nets.

Brand hits in the paint. 6-5 Clips


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

5-4 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc to kidd for 3.

brand hits. 6-5 clips.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brand for 2

5-6 - LAC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc turnover.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

7-6 - NETS


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets turn it over. Clips turn it over.

Nenad hits from around the FT line. 7-6 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter throws it out of bounds as he thought Krstic would go baseline, but didn't cut.

Collins knocks the ball out of Brands' hands, and Krstic hits.

7-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ross for 2

7-8 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ross hits. 8-7 Clips.

RJ answers. 9-8 Nets.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ross hits


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

9-8 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ross who's in for the injuried Maggette converts.

Jefferson answers.

Collins called on the hold.

9-8, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ross hits

8-7 clips


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brand for 2

9-10 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul called on Collins, his 1st. Brand hits again. 10-9 Clips.

Collins hits a long jumper. 11-10 Nets


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Collins for 2

11-10 - NETS


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

y do i laugh when he says set shot willy


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

brand cannot be stopped.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ross hits

8-7 Clips


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brand for 2

11-12 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brand w/ the strong move, and the Clippers are up again.

Both teams are starting out hot.

Collins with the standing 1 hander... hits.

Brand to the cross over, and hits.

11-12, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Brand for 2

11-14 - LAC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

brand again. nenad mises.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand in the paint again. 12-11 Clips.

Nenad blocked, Clippers come away with it. Brand again. 14-11 Clips.

Time out Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout - Nets

11-14 - LAC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

brand again. he has 10 points in 5 min?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

does frank not beleive in double teaming or runnin plays for vince


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Collins with the jumper


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Krstic, Krstic is blocked.

Brand in the lane fakes, gets Kidd in the air, by him, and hits the mid range jumper.

Nets time out.

Wow is Kobe's 81 in danger tonight?

11-14, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Both teams are shooting very well. Brand is going nuts so far...they're going to have to find a way to slow him down.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Collins with the jumper


 they don't call him set shot willie for nothing.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> does frank not beleive in double teaming or runnin plays for vince


jeezus. the team is shooting 71% right now.

why aren't you get worried about our defense? brand has 10 points in 5 min


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Elton Brand goin for 81?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Both teams are shooting very well. Brand is going nuts so far...they're going to have to find a way to slow him down.


It's simple, it's because Brand > Kobe.

10 point, 5/6, 5 Minutes. On pace for 96!

Watch out Wilt!

Carter tries go to behind the back and loses it.

Kaman called on a 3 second violation.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You know, I don't wanna see anyone get injured but please let Brand catch a cold and have to leave the game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cassell steals from vince.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vince throws up another fadeaway.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince misses. 0 for 2 thus far, cassell rebound., mobley miseses 3,.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince turns it over...3 second violation called on Kaman.

Vince misses, rebound Cassell. Mobley misses, rebound Vince.

Nenad draws a foul on Kaman, his 1st.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter goes one on one with Ross, and misses as he drives and pulls up.

Mobley misses the 3, board by Carter.

Kidd with the save, avoiding the back court violation.

Strong move by Krstic who gets Kaman to pick up the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

LA won't shoot 150% forever.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i can already tell by vince's shootin early he isn't gonna have a good game whuch means we might lose


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic to the free throw line for 2...
Krstic 1 of 2

12-14 - LAC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

krstic fouled by kaman- at the line.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Krstic makes 1 of 2...

Nets in a zone...Ross hits the long 2...

16-12 Clips


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ross for 2

12-16 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2

14-16 - LAC


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow!, VC is really scared to penetrate anymore. Remeber when he was going to the line like 20 times a game. What happened?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC to Krstic with the hook over Brand...hits...16-14 Clips...

Kaman with the reverse, miss...but fouled by VC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad goes 1 of 2. 14-12 Clips.

Ross hits a jumper. 16-12 Clips.
Nenad answers. 16-14 Clips.

Kaman fouled be Nenad, his 1st.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice pass from vince.

Nets refuse to play any defense.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

kaman looks like a trucker


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince has 2 assists now. 

foul onvince, kama to the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic brings the Nets to within 2.

Cassell to Ross 2 feet within the arch and hits.

Carter to Krstic and puts it down with Brand to his side.

Brand to Kaman... and fouled?

Think on Krstic.

Brand is no longer on pace for 96.

No, foul on Carter.

Misses the 1st. Hits the 2nd.

14-17, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter is struggling again.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman to the free throw line for 2...
Kaman hits 1 of 2

14-17 - LAC


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kaman makes 1 of 2...17-14 Clips...

Kidd with the short shot...misses, Krstic gets the rebound...VC stops passes to Nenad...traveling on Krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kamen hits one of two. 17-14 Clips.

Kidd misses, nenad gets it back. Nenad called for a travel.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nenad goes 1 of 2. 14-12 Clips.
> 
> Ross hits a jumper. 16-12 Clips.
> Nenad answers. 16-14 Clips.
> ...


you mean by vc


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nenad is beastly.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Kidd, misses the jumper.

Krstic w/ the Offensive board. Kicks it out.

Back to Krstic, but Krstic is called on the travel.

Kaman at the top of the Key to Mobley? Misses.

Kidd to RJ, out of bounds, out on the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mobley turnaround jumper, misses...Kidd rebound

RJ bounce pass, kickball out of bounds...Nets retain possession


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nets need to start going to RJ more.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Forget Kobe, we should all be like Vince.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Krstic with the high archer..misses, Mobley rebound

Kaman gets the ball, stolen no wait...poked again, Kaman with the dunk...nice play by Sammy


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman for 2

14-19 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mobley misses, rebound Kidd. 

Cliff in for Collins.

Nenad misses, rebound Clippers. Nets steal it, Kaman gets it back and dunks it. 19-14 Clips.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam Cassell for 2

14-21 - LAC


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC misses the long jumper...Clips ball...

Cassell gets the roll on the jumper...20-14 Clips...

NEts timeout


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses, rebound Mobley.

Cassell hits. 21- 14 Clippers.

Time out Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i dont like the way this is heading


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pencil in another l


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Mobley turnaround jumper, misses...Kidd rebound
> 
> RJ bounce pass, kickball out of bounds...Nets retain possession


 League pass Mo? 

Jefferson to Krstic, Krstic misses.

Cassell brings it down.

Pass broken up, but picked up by Kaman w/ the slam.

Kidd was looking for the foul.

Kidd to RJ, in and out.

Cassell in the lane attacking, makes contact with RJ, hits but no foul called.

Nets 20 second TO.

Just under 3.

14-21, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout - NETS

14-21 - LAC


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pencil in another l
what is vc doin


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Someone just explain me this. WHy the **** doesn't VC penetrate anymore? Is he that scared.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I hate when i am watching that the big three there is no one can score, and defense opponents.

otherwise, please do not start collins, he can not defend any big men.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

vince carters performance is unacceptable, just snap the **** out of it already!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> pencil in another l


Yeah, it sucks Vince is playing like such a *****.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

9 minutes in and vc has 2 fga's?


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

jarkid said:


> I hate when i am watch that the big three there is no one can score, and defense opponents.
> 
> otherwise, please do not start collins, he can not defend any big men.


that is a complete and utter rape of the english language.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Yeah, it sucks Vince is playing like such a *****.



how off is he?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

at least brand not on pace for 81 anymore?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> 9 minutes in and vc has 2 fga's?


Maybe he's trying to be a bit too much unlike Kobe?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cliffy misses, cassell misses


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm on the radio Petey...

Krstic with the turnaround, misses...Cassell rebound...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cassell with the top of the key jumper, hits, 23-14 Clips...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Yeah, it sucks Vince is playing like such a *****.


yeah it does doesn;t it unfortunately when he does we lose


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliff blocked by Brand. Cassell misses, rebound Cliff.

Cliff misses, Nenad gets it back. Nenad misses, rebound Cassell.

Cassell hits. 23-14 Clips.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

im sickened by this


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cliffy mises again, nenad misess, sam rebound.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> pencil in another l


 Thought you had disappeared there Vinsane.

No league pass?

Carter to Kidd, to Robinson, and he's rejected by Brand.

Cassell off the screen and miss, Cliffy w/ the board.

Robinson misses again, Krstic w/ the board.

Out to Kidd.

...

Wilcox is on the floor.

Ross to Brand, to Cassell and Sammy hits.

14-23, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam Cassell for 2

14-23 - LAC


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Cassell wide open, coming off a simple screen. Vince dosen't want the ball.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

the guy misses 2 shots and your already all over him jesus christ people!!!!!!!!1


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow i see that we are losin.... bummer... nets WILL come bak!!! (i think)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> that is a complete and utter rape of the english language.


thank you, but i am not an american.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

rj travelling.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

This is totally on VC. If you keep making excuses for this guy, then it's ridiculous. Serioulsy, stop being a ***** after you talks garbage about Kobe and do something.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ called on the travel, Clippers pass broken up, Vaughn taking it down... fouled. Going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc out, zoran in.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets turn it over.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Vaughn with the steal, gets fouled by Mobley on the break. Hits 1 of 2. 23-15 Clippers.

Zoran comes in early for Vince.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn to the free throw line for 2...
Vaughn hits 1 of 2

15-23 - LAC


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This is totally on VC. If you keep making excuses for this guy, then it's ridiculous. Serioulsy, stop being a ***** after you talks garbage about Kobe and do something.



Calm the f''k down how is totally on VC.. he already has 2 rebounds and 2 assits...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

its the first quarter u morons!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mobley for 2

15-25 - LAC


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

do we have to threaten to trade carter again so that he will start playing?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mobley for 2

15-27 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mobely hits. 25-15 Clippers.

Zoran thorws one up to beat the clock, clippesr rebound.

Mobley hits again. 27-15 Clippers.

Nets holding for one...


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Jesus Christ... we suck.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> This is totally on VC. If you keep making excuses for this guy, then it's ridiculous. Serioulsy, stop being a ***** after you talks garbage about Kobe and do something.


haha
what garbage did he talk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn's 1st is good.

Zoran checking in.

Vaughn's 2nd is no good.

Mobley hits as he shakes RJ.

Refs stop action to reset the clocks.

Clippers are 12-16 from the field.

Zoran misses the 3 at the shot clock winds down.

Mobley hits again.

RJ using the pick, rejected by Brand... but a foul called?

On Wilcox.

15-27, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we should have traded vc for artest.

vc can not defend, now, even score.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ draws a foul on Wilcox. Hits 1 of 2 at the line. 27-16 Clips.

Padgett in for Nenad.

*End of 1st*
Clippers 27
Nets 16


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits 1 of 2

16-27 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7M3 said:


> Jesus Christ... we suck.


 Yup, yup.

RJ knocks down the 2nd..

Clippers have 1.8 on the clock.

Brand to Wilcox, misses to end the quarter

On a 11-2 run.

16-27, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let me school you VC homers on something. If you guys give VC all the credit for the wins, then he has to take more credit then anyone else for the loss because he's the so called 'franchise player'. He's being scared to penertrate and lazy.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

16-27 - LAC

End of the 1st


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

oh yea and RJ is just lighting up the scoreboard!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

uke: carter you have only one job on this ****ing team, if you dont SCORE you have no place in this orginization.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on nets... we can dooo it!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Let me school you VC homers on something. If you guys give VC all the credit for the wins, then he has to take more credit then anyone else for the loss because he's the franchise player. He's being scared to penertrate and lazy.



Yo your really becoming annoying... he only has 2 fga and 2 rebounds and 2 assist...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well well start doing it when u start giving him credit for the wins!!!!!!!!!! hes the franchise player!! really this is news to me????????


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

like it has been said we aren;t a comeback team down by 11 after 1 
already a loss
obviously no plays being run period except give the ball to kristic which i don;t understand do they not know whoo they are playing
after 1 period vc only 2 shots not goin to get it done that way
just everyone go to bed becasue there is no way we win


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

kidd is the franchaise player??

why does this matter, its not like the rest of teh team is hitting shots.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if your comments were coming after the game i could understand it but in the middle of the first quarter give me a break!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Yo your really becoming annoying... he only has 2 fga and 2 rebounds and 2 assist...




Listen boy, put me on your ignore list and ignore my posts. I don't give a **** anout his rebounds or anything. His job is to ****in score and start the offense.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> well well start doing it when u start giving him credit for the wins!!!!!!!!!! hes the franchise player!! really this is news to me????????


 what?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ, please take the ball much more time.

you shoot too less.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Vince is playing like a little schoolgirl. He's not doing anything worth a damn. I'm sick of those little sissy fadeways. TAKE IT STRONG TO THE HOLE! There must be soemthing wrong with him physically. 

PS> all those people saying Trade Vince. Stop knotting your panties. Settle down. isn't it past yoru bedtime anyway?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

cliff is 0/4 and rj is 1/4 and ... and all jizzy can see is vince...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

oh now VC cant score!! yea theres a bright observation!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson to the free throw line for 2...
Robinson misses both

16-27 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Robinson is open, misses.

Padgett with the long board, to Robinson, fouled, misses the continuation.

Cliff to the line.

Jeez, Cliff misses both.

Kaman gets the step, fouled by Robinson.

16-27, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses, clipeprs get the rebound.

Brand misses, rebound Zoran

Cliff misses, Padgett taps it out to RJ. Cliff gets fouled under the hoop by Brand. Misses both from the line...rebound Clippers.

Kaman gets fouled by Cliff.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is obsurd


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if we go down by 20 might as well hang it up


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man i can shoot better than this team


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> cliff is 0/4 and rj is 1/4 and ... and all jizzy can see is vince...





Oh yea, we always rely on Cliffy and RJ to lead us in offense. Damn


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman to the free throw line for 2...
Kaman hits both

16-29 - LAC


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and yet vc sits


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Chris Kaman is the ugliest human being on the face of the planet. How anyone could possibly be a fan of his is beyond me.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

although we have many star players, but the normal nba player like ross, mobley, what they need to do is making jumper, then we will lose by that.

and we can not score, funny team, nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

daaamn wish i coulda saw that dunk my RJ....

nice alley oop


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

18-29 - LAC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

We Scored


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kaman is good on both.

Vaughn to RJ for the Alley Opp!

Nets with the steal, to Zoran... Nets can't get the shot off... out of bounds to the Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

:angry: dammit pass it padgett


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kaman hits both. 29-16 Clippers.

RJ on the allyoop from vaughn! 29-18 Clipps

Nets steal it, but it goes out on the break.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

:rofl:

Padgett goes up like he's MJ, and embarrasses himself. Pass the ****ing ball, you balding ******.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Who's on the court right now? And how's Vince's back? Any noticeable pain?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ewing misses, rebound Vaughn. 

Foul called on Ewing, his 1st. Padgett misses a three, rebound Cliff. Zoran drives, and Wilcox goaltends.

29-20 Clippers.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran for 2 (goletending)

20-29 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Zoran to Padgett, misses the 3.

Cliff w/ the board.

Zoran takes it all the way, and it was goal tended.

At least there it's a Clipper on pass to hit 81, nor 100.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Who's on the court right now? And how's Vince's back? Any noticeable pain?


yeah he has only taken 2 shots


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Who's on the court right now? And how's Vince's back? Any noticeable pain?


 Cliff, Vaughn, Zoran, RJ, Padgett.

Haven't said anything about hte back.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sean Livingston for 3

20-32 - LAC


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

get JK or VC bak in there..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mobley is short, but gets the board, pulls it out and Livingston burns a 3.

Zoran takes it to the rim again.

Livingston called on a tripping foul.

20-32, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Livingston hits a wide open 3. 32-20 Clippers.

Zoran drives and draws a foul on livingston.

Time out.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Does VC even play defense anymore? Charles Barkley said it best. "If you're offense isn't going, then at leats play defense".


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

livingston is not supposed to hit threes


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey atleast zoran is driving it in...


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh my god...what is Vince doing. He needs to rape the Clippers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and yet he still sits


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Does VC even play defense anymore? Charles Barkley said it best. "If you're offense isn't going, then at leats play defense".



VC is not even in the game.. Jeeeeez...u like a little girl... nagging all the time..


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carter's looking a bit stiff out there, especially on defense.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

he shutdown KK didnt he!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Only matter of time Sixers pass us up....7th seed coming up. Another road game where games unofficially officially over early


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> VC is not even in the game.. Jeeeeez...u like a little girl... nagging all the time..



Are you that much of a freakin VC groupie that you defend him like this? Can't you see that he's not doing nothing to help the team out there. Goddamn,


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Are you that much of a freakin VC groupie that you defend him like this? Can't you see that he's not doing nothing to help the team out there. Goddamn,



he sat out since the last 2 or 3 mins of the 1st quarter.... Grow up man.. i dont know why i am bothering replying to u


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

well i guess he should have sat out like your beloved RJ!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and he is still sittin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn misses. Clippers miss.

Zoran misses, Kaman rebounds.

Foul called on Vaughn.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

wat is frank doing.. our offense is nonexistent


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn has to throw it up... no good.

Livingston to Wilcox, no good.

Zoran misses.

Need another Alley Opp.

Kaman drives, Clippers tap it, again, again, Kaman w/ the board.

20-32, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> and he is still sittin


chill with vc bro u obsessed with the guy

lemme give u my screen name jeez


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

8 second violation called on the Nets. Wow


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

OMG, Nets on an 8 second violation.

Horrid.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Are you that much of a freakin VC groupie that you defend him like this? Can't you see that he's not doing nothing to help the team out there. Goddamn,


can't do nothin if he isnt playin


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Well if there's one thing good about Frank, it's his time management skills. Vince, RJ, and Kidd should have about 36 mins by the end.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Well we got the Nets playing like ****. We got that VC dude who keeps making excuses for his favorite player. Damn


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh ok, the call was reversed.

Vaughn to RJ, misses.

Livingston w/ the board.

Clippers called on a traveling violation.

-Petey


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

I choose to pay attention to New Jersey Nets basketball and hear about Vince destroying the Clippers over studying for my Exam. They better not ****ing dissapoint me.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nevermind, no 8 second violation.

RJ misses, rebound Livingston....who travels.

Kidd coming back in.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

IS frank on Crack? where the hell is J-kidd and VC?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... RJ brings it up, goes to the cross over, foul on Kaman.

RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

it's official vc isnt playing anymore tonight


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC is clearly not 100%


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits 1 of 2

21-32 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zoran drives and misses. Clippers miss, RJ rebounds. RJ drives and gest fouled.

Hits 1 at the line. 32-21 Clippers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

CaptainFunk said:


> I choose to pay attention to New Jersey Nets basketball and hear about Vince destroying the Clippers over studying for my Exam. They better not ****ing dissapoint me.


just go study


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

CaptainFunk said:


> I choose to pay attention to New Jersey Nets basketball and hear about Vince destroying the Clippers over studying for my Exam. They better not ****ing dissapoint me.


How old are you CaptainFunk?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

clearly vince cna't come in because rj is at the line


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

no frank isnt on crack... his just frank..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Elton Brand for 2

21-34 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand hits. 34-21 Clippers.

Zoran drives and hits. 34-23 Clippers.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran for 2

23-34 - LAC


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC... Please get it together


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why can't Frank ever trust his players? NO Mjax, cmon use him. We can't score and thats what he does. We're already playing terrible defense, how worse can it get with him.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is back.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul called on Brand, his 2nd.

Vince coming back in.

Kidd at the line. Hits both. 34-25 Clippers.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd hits both

25-34 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Zoran with the pretty move, and Zoran converts.

Hey, Brand called on his 2nd.

Cassell and Carter checking back in.

Kidd at the line for 2.

Kidd brings it back to a 9 point deficit.

25-34, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Let's replace the OT forum with a Vince Carter forum.

Then all those that are exclusively Vince fans can be seperated from those that legitimately care about the Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Attack God Dammit


----------



## ENIGMATIC 1 (Dec 1, 2005)

I sure hope Vince isn't half-assing. I wish Vince Carter was tougher. DAMN!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Let's replace the OT forum with a Vince Carter forum.
> 
> Then all those that are exclusively Vince fans can be seperated from those that legitimately care about the Nets.


were you not the one who said vince carter is a ****?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand misses, rebound Vince.

Vince misses a turnaround in the paint, rebound Kaman.

Ross misses, Padgett rebounds.
Kidd misses, rebound Clippers.

Time out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter puts the moves on Ross, misses the fadeaway.

Sammy to Ross.

Padgett w/ the board.

Kidd misses.

Clippers dump down to Brand... Padgett with the steal and steps out of bounds... well sorta (Clippers ball regardless).

25-34, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Let's replace the OT forum with a Vince Carter forum.
> 
> Then all those that are exclusively Vince fans can be seperated from those that legitimately care about the Nets.


Well there's the forum on vincecarteronline.net isn't there?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

its scary that we're still in this game


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

Lol what does my age have to do with anything? I just want the Nets to win. And I got one more day to study I'll just wait to cram.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

amazingly we're only down by 9.

clippers shooting WORSE than us here in the second quarter.

we are 3 for 12, they are 2 for 11.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you think Frank tells Carter to shoot or attack?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I advise Vince Carter take a practice that making 1000 jumpers everyday.

WTF he always misses the jumper from last game after kobe got 81.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why was vc sittin so long
and still in the 11 minutes he's played 3 fga's
wtf?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic, Kidd and Planinic - combined 6-14. 
Rest of team - 3-15

Carter really looks hurt...


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> were you not the one who said vince carter is a ****?


I don't know what that word is, so I can't say.

What I can say is, I'm becoming less and less of a Vince fan every day.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam Cassell for 2

25-36 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> why was vc sittin so long
> and still in the 11 minutes he's played 3 fga's
> wtf?


 When vince retires, will you just stop caring about basketball? I was just wondering.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

CaptainFunk said:


> Lol what does my age have to do with anything? I just want the Nets to win. And I got one more day to study I'll just wait to cram.


Naw, just wondering man. I mean I've had finals all week, so my question wasn't b-ball related.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jarkid said:


> I advise Vince Carter take a practice that making 1000 jumpers everyday.
> .


maybe not a 1000, but these nba players prolly do take hundreds of jumpers every day,


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam Cassell for 2

25-38 - LAC


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

another loss


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Do you think RJ is really a sg? I think he's kinda small to play sf and the dudes on NBA TV said he was more of a sg.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Do you think the Nets are not passing Vince the ball? Vince is unwilling to make offensive moves.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

7M3 said:


> I don't know what that word is, so I can't say.
> 
> What I can say is, I'm becoming less and less of a Vince fan every day.


i didnt know either but somebody said vince carter is a (insert 4 letter word here).


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cassell hits 2 in a row. 38-25 Clipeprs.

RJ hits and gets fouled. can't hit the FT. 38-27 Clippers


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richerd Jefferson hits for 2 and is fouled
Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
He misses it

27-38 - LAC


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Rj make those f'''ing free-throws damn!!! man


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Do you think RJ is really a sg? I think he's kinda small to play sf and the dudes on NBA TV said he was more of a sg.


just one thing he can't shoot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I miss Sam.

2 Buckets in a row.

RJ to the line, foul on Livingston...

Livingston w/ the step, board by Krstic.

Carter drives... flips it up and called on traveling as he goes up and down.

27-38, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

I blame Carter's bull-**** style of pay on Frank's lack of balls!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

farrr out cassel is kkillin us out there... his 5-6 dammmm >.<


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Richard Jefferson really and truly sucks at free throws.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince called for a travel.

Clipps turn it back over. Mobely comes back in for Livingston.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

now just an interesting note

i am following the warriors game

j-rich started the game 1 for 5, but he was kept in the game and now he's fought through his struggles and now he is 5 for 11 with 12 points. Frank never does that.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok cmon now. Is Carter that delicate that he doesn't even attack. Why is he shooting.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

there we go VC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hopefully we dont score 28 in the half again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> I blame Carter's bull-**** style of pay on Frank's lack of balls!


 how so?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince free-throws :curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vc mises the free throw?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter to the free throw line for 2...
Carter hits 1 of 2

28-38 - LAC


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter sinki your FREE THROWS, your a freakin professional!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Finally Vinces makes a strong move!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

WTF, i hate Carter, I hate Carter !!

MISSED JUMPER !! MISSED FREE THROW ! TRAVELING ! TURNOVER ! What can you do ??


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

30-38 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kaman unable to handle the pass... Nets ball.

Mobley is checking in.

Carter drives, and is fouled.

Nice.

Misses the 1st.

Hits the 2nd. Carter is on pace for 3 points.

Collins with the steal, Kidd takes it right to the rim, good.

Sammy drops a 3.

30-41, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam Cassell for 3

30-41 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd lays it in on the break after a tricky play. 38-30 Clippers.

Cassell answers with a 3. 41-30 Clippers.

Time out Nets.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey vc got 1 point...... LOL! we are SAVED!nice job vc... now we need another 30 =]


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jarkid said:


> WTF, i hate Carter, I hate Carter !!
> 
> MISSED JUMPER !! MISSED FREE THROW ! TRAVELING ! TURNOVER ! What can you do ??


he has 3 rebounds and 4 assits?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

tho its 11 pt lead, the nets are playin better..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

lost nets 
22-18


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Does VC have a heart?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

3 rebounds 4 assists like u said if your offensive game isnt going do other things [strike]moron[/strike]!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Does VC have a heart?


ROFL 

i burst out laughing after reading this.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

sonics beat utah


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

dreadful, carter if you are injured, YOU WOULD HELP US BY NOT ****ING PLAYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

hes playing in the game is he not!! whens he clearly suffering from something!!


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

Lol I'm 17, last year in high school, and the marks after these exams are the ones going to the Universities so it's pretty important. But so are the Nets.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> he has 3 rebounds and 4 assits?


he is not jason kidd, what we need from him is offense.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

VC not healthy is better than anything else the nets can throw in there!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, i dont want to see your face again tonight!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nice turnover, Vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter turns it over, Krstic called on the foul breaking 'break'.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ross for 2

30-43 - LAC


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Well on the bright side, Kmart is balling for Denver. He had some nice games. And is averaging 18/11 over there win streak.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

and u would bash him if he didnt play just like u guys bashed RJ when he didnt!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

lol

Nice turnover, Vince.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Carter turns it over...Nenad fouls Mobley to break up the fast break.

Ross hits. 43-30 Clippers.

Vince called for another travel...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get Out Of The Game Carter Nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

vc also was 4 turnovers.


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Do you think the Nets are not passing Vince the ball? Vince is unwilling to make offensive moves.


Guys, it's as plain as day that Vince is hurting. He is at least 30% slower than normal on lateral movement and so is having a very difficult time turning the corner on drives. Anyone who's had a lower back injury will know that it's he's being a gamer by even playing right now.

I think it's especially silly to have him try to drive and run pick and rolls in this condition, when quick changes of direction, lateral extension, and starts and stops are especially called for. He needs to play from the post or else let all the offense initiate elsewhere and fill the role of spot up shooter. Unfortunately the Nets half court offense is not real fluent with anyone but Carter generating it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ross hits.

Another Carter turnover?

Kaman misses, Brand can't hit off the offensive board.

Krstic in the paint, puts the move on Kaman and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Holy mother****in ****. VC just leave.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

32-43 - LAC


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> vc also was 4 turnovers.


you mean 5.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vince Carter only can do now is making turnover, turnover, turnover..........


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

2 for 1 lets go


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Clippers miss, rebound Kidd.

Nenad hits in the paint. 43-32 Clippers.

3 second called on the Clippers.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

n-e-t-s Nets Nets Nets


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i wonder who leads the team in turnovers?????


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> how so?


Well Vince has the ability to dominate against any team on any night, but lately he's been going jump-shot crazy. Granted he's playing through a back injury, but he's a professional and if he's able to play, he'll play. My bif with Frank is that he never gets on his players and realize that they're struggling, just letting them do as they please.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what i wanna know is why is vc gettin all the blame
you guys have already made it clear you don't want vc hoistin up shots he has taken 3 shots 0-3
rest of the team is 12-31
vince has 4 of the 8 assists
so what is the problem
well?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

32-43, Clippers.

15.9 to go in the half.

Nets take the foul (RJ).

What a bad foul...

Cassell hits, but Kaman called on a 3 second violation.

2.7 to go.

Kidd shooting from half court.

No good.

32-43, Clippers at half.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

3 second called on the clippers again

Nets one last shot...kiddmisses from half court.

*HALFTIME*
Clippers 43
Nets 32


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

that cudnt have gone n e worse.. but we're only down 11


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Holy mother****in ****. VC just leave.


get out of the court, vince carter, you can consider retiring now ! damn !


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

uke: ****ing joke


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Well Vince has the ability to dominate against any team on any night, but lately he's been going jump-shot crazy. Granted he's playing through a back injury, but he's a professional and if he's able to play, he'll play. *My bif with Frank is that he never gets on his players and realize that they're struggling, just letting them do as they please.*



That's what i want to know what does he tell the guys


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Well Vince has the ability to dominate against any team on any night, but lately he's been going jump-shot crazy. Granted he's playing through a back injury, but he's a professional and if he's able to play, he'll play. *My bif with Frank is that he never gets on his players and realize that they're struggling, just letting them do as they please.*



That's what i want to know what does he tell the guys
well?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> that cudnt have gone n e worse.. but we're only down 11


yes, we are only down by 11, but we never get a chance that we outscore them.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

At halftime someone ususally says that we'replaying horrible and we're still only down some odd points. Then we ususally lose that game.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

32-43 - LAC

End of the 1st half



If there is 1 team in the NBA that is capable of playing so poor in the 1st half and comming out great in the 2nd its the Nets, hopefuly Carter can get hot in the 2nd half... Lets pick up the win.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

looking at some stats

most turnovers in game is 14- shared by two people

*14-John Drew, Atlanta at New Jersey, March 1, 1978,
14 - Jason Kidd, Phoenix vs. New York, November 17, 2000*

Vince has a chance!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> [/B]
> That's what i want to know what does he tell the guys
> well?


 I don't know, I wasn't at the practices.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> vinsanity-z-da-man said:
> 
> 
> > Well Vince has the ability to dominate against any team on any night, but lately he's been going jump-shot crazy. Granted he's playing through a back injury, but he's a professional and if he's able to play, he'll play. *My bif with Frank is that he never gets on his players and realize that they're struggling, just letting them do as they please.*
> ...


Frank's putting a big bandage on Carter's back, giving him a lolipop and patting him on his rear as he tells VC to give them hell in the 2nd half.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

man vc shouldnt be playin.... his clear not 100% his doing more bad things then good... i say replace him with zoran.. at least he can drive!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

even espn agrees with me http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AkzNK_bKMrAIR4JP0sbWgkm8vLYF?gid=2006012512

:clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> what i wanna know is why is vc gettin all the blame
> you guys have already made it clear you don't want vc hoistin up shots he has taken 3 shots 0-3
> rest of the team is 12-31
> vince has 4 of the 8 assists
> ...


 he also has 5 of the 8 turnovers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CaptainFunk said:


> Lol I'm 17, last year in high school, and the marks after these exams are the ones going to the Universities so it's pretty important. But so are the Nets.


Go study.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> looking at some stats
> 
> most turnovers in game is 14- shared by two people
> 
> ...


hahaha...........you are right.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man (Dec 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> [/B]
> That's what i want to know what does he tell the guys
> well?


Frank is very good working x's and o's IMO, so if a play is designed for a 3 point shooter, in theory it would work but he doesn't realize how the game is dictating for the players on the court. I have never seen him yell at any of his players ever.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

FOMW said:


> Guys, it's as plain as day that Vince is hurting. He is at least 30% slower than normal on lateral movement and so is having a very difficult time turning the corner on drives.


I don't buy that. Since the start of his time in New Jersey, Vince has never been capable of blowing by people on the perimeter, or really even attaining significant seperation from his defender. He's really a tough shot maker, meaning he's usually shooting over a defender. The difference now is, the tough shots are coming from the perimeter and on fadeaway shots, as opposed to before, when Vince was jumping towards the basket.

And like a previous poster said, if he is injured, he needs to be sitting, because, as he is right now, he's absolutely worthless. He's hurting us right now.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

VC is playing through back pain......enuff said.

RJ and Kidd are supposed to pick it up for him but they are not.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

squaleca said:


> even espn agrees with me http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AkzNK_bKMrAIR4JP0sbWgkm8vLYF?gid=2006012512
> 
> :clap:


Yeah, Vince is playing great!!!!1111


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

squaleca said:


> even espn agrees with me http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=AkzNK_bKMrAIR4JP0sbWgkm8vLYF?gid=2006012512
> 
> :clap:


That's not ESPN.

And agree with you on what?

That Vince Carter is now on pace for less than 3 points? But 10 turnovers?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> Let's replace the OT forum with a Vince Carter forum.
> 
> Then all those that are exclusively Vince fans can be seperated from those that legitimately care about the Nets.


Where would you post then? Considering 80% of your posts seem to be about Vince Carter...maybe there should be a Vince Carter non-fans forum as well where people can rip him to shreds?

At any rate, Vince's poor performance is continuing from last game....I've seen every aspect of Vince's game through the years and have NEVER seen Vince look this bad, even in his last days in Toronto. He looks physically well, but his mind is definately somewhere else.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> That's not ESPN.
> 
> And agree with you on what?
> 
> ...


that's rough.. but can't say anything against it.. all i can say is that hopefully he'll pick it up in the second half..


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Yeah, Vince is playing great!!!!1111


He's playing great with a back injury, give the man a break.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey, i know you give specific PBP.. can you decrsibe to me how carter was called on traveling twice ? what was his move?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

vc SHOULD NOT be playin in the second half... i rather have a healthy zoran playing then an injured carter...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hobbled back out onto the court...looks like he's going to give it a go in the 2nd half.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Where would you post then? Considering 80% of your posts seem to be about Vince Carter...maybe there should be a Vince Carter non-fans forum as well where people can rip him to shreds?


Virtually none of my posts are about Vince Carter, and virtually every single one of them that is is of a positive nature.

But I criticize Vince when he plays without effort, so I guess I must be a h8ter!!!!11


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

34-43 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman for 2

34-45 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ drives and gets a hoop. 43-34 Clippers.

Kamen answers. 45-34 Clippers.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

7M3 said:


> Virtually none of my posts are about Vince Carter, and virtually every single one of them that is is of a positive nature.
> 
> But I criticize Vince when he plays without effort, so I guess I must be a h8ter!!!!11




No... Obviously when a player not performing well should be criticized and u hv the right to do that..... VC is not playing well and he needs to suck it up... Plain and simple..


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nanad Krstic for 2

26-45 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ driving to the rim.

Hits.

Kaman converts with 4 left on the shot clock.

Nets have picked up the defensive intensity.

Krstic misses, Mobley with the board.

...

Krstic finishes up on the break.

36-45, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Ross for 2

36-47 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits. 45-36 Clippers.

Ross gets a lucky bounce, 47-36 Clippers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so is the new gameplan dont give it to vc


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... Ross with a shot that bounced off the rim, over the top of the backboard and in.

What was that??

...

Mobley traveled, no call.

Krstic fouls Brand under the basket.

Bad foul.

Brand was far under the net he wasn't in good post position.

Brand pushes it to a 13 point lead.

36-49, Clippers.

-Petey

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Elton Brand to the free throw line for 2...
Brand hits both

36-49 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ misses. Brand gets fouled...hits both. 49-36 Clippers

Vince misses in the paint, rebound clippers.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

This ****ing pathetic Clippers by-play-by guy isn't even pronouncing Nenad's name correctly.

Be a frickin' proffesional and do your homework.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

38-49 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kaman called for a charge.

Kidd misses, rebound Brand.

Mobley misses, rebound Nets.

Vince lays it in on the break. 49-38 Clippers


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman for 2

38-51 - LAC


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Where would you post then? Considering 80% of your posts seem to be about Vince Carter...maybe there should be a Vince Carter non-fans forum as well where people can rip him to shreds?
> 
> At any rate, Vince's poor performance is continuing from last game....*I've seen every aspect of Vince's game through the years and have NEVER seen Vince look this bad, even in his last days in Toronto. He looks physically well, but his mind is definately somewhere else*.


I appreciate your honesty PHeNoM. Some try to make excuses for their favorite players, and yet, you just tell it the way you see it. :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Krstic is set, Kaman picks up the charge.

Krstic to Kidd, misses.

Brand w/ the board...

Carter with the board.

Carter to Kidd, to Carter... with the flush.

Kaman with the hook in the paint, and hits.

Carter w/ the miss, Collins w/ the board, foul on Kaman.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kaman hits. 51-38.

Vince misses, Collins gets it back and gets fouled by Kaman, his 4th.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Nets stink... Nets stink...

Kaman comes out with 4 fouls.

... Mobley w/ the open 3, misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Jefferson spinning and is foul, on Wilcox.

38-51, Clippers

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

kaman on his 5th foul....


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson to the free throw line for 2...
Jefferson hits both

40-51 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad misses, collins misses a tip, rebound Wilcox.

Mobley misses, rebound Nenad.

RJ drives and gets fouled by Wilcox. Hits both from the line. 51-40 Clippers.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

still down by 11


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mobley for 3

40-54 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey finally a Net hits both.

Good job RJ.

Mobley out of the corner.

The Clippers with their 3rd 3.

Clippers up 14.

Carter... Wilcox w/ the rebound.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mobley hits a 3. 54-40 Clippers.

Vince misses, rebound Wilcox.

Brand fouled by Nenad.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

The Nets are such an unbelievably stupid defensive team.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

oopz sportsline is wrong kaman on his 4th...my bad


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

this is so painful to watch


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

42-54 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Kidd spinning his way in the lane, and hits.

Cassell forces it, and hits.

Cassell is 7 of 8.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd spins and hits. 54-42 Clips.

Cassell answers. 56-42 Clips.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam Cassell for 2

42-56 - LAC


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

krstic has been a breath of fresh air so far, though


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd w/ his 6th assist to Krstic, fouled AND hits.

Time out called.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits and gets fouled. Going to the line after the Time out. 56-44 Clippers


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

get carter outta there!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I would like to see more of Zoran. He looked good in his limited time.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

was someone t'd up


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

wilcox T'ed up


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey does anyone have a better playbyplay... sportsline suk... give me wrong info... kidd on his 4th ast???


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

a T on Dunleavy. 

Kidd hits the T. Nenad hits the FT. 56-46 Clippers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey... potential 4 point swing, as Dunleavy was called on a T during the time out.

Kidd will shot the T, hits.

Krstic now to the line. Krstic hits.

Krstic has 11 now.

Nets within 10.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

thech on the the Clippers coash and Kidd hits the free throw

45-56 - LAC
Nanad Krstic hits for 2 and is going to the free throw line for 1 more...
Krstic hits

46-56 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Clippers hit again. 58-46.

Kidd answers. 58-48.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mobley for 2

46-58 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mobley misses, Clippers get the put back.

Kidd hits to answer.

Brand gets it inside, hits and is fouled... damnit.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

58-58 - LAC


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

it is something how good everyone else plays when carter is havin a bad game


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't let Brand get going now. 4th foul on Krstic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Brand hits, and gets fouled. hits the FT. 61-48 Clippers.

Cliff in for Nenad.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Elton Brand hits for 2 and is fouled he hits from the free throw line...


48-61 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam Cassell for 2

48-63 - LAC


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

7M3 said:


> Virtually none of my posts are about Vince Carter, and virtually every single one of them that is is of a positive nature.
> 
> But I criticize Vince when he plays without effort, so I guess I must be a h8ter!!!!11


:rofl: :rofl: Do you even bother thinking about what you type?? "Virtually none of my posts are about Vince Carter." :clap: Yea virtually none of my posts involve the letters "t" or "s." Virtually no one on this message board owns a computer.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James Singlton for 2

48-65 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That was Krstic's 4th.

Brand hits.

OMG Kidd gets in the paint, hands off the Collins who misses the point blank shot.

Cassell converts, and they are up to a 15 point lead.

Carter... yeah same story.

Singleton w/ the monster put back.

Clippers up 17.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cassell hits. 63-48 Clippers.

Vince drives and can't hit. Brand misses, Singleton with a put back dunk. 65-48 Clippers

Time Out Nets.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

If I have to watch Nenad put his hands in the air and stand there like a stiff instead of attempting to play defense, and then, when a foul is called on him, put that bewildered look on his ugly ****ing face, I'm gonna break something.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh no...he just didn't......the Clips are doing the "rev it up" :eek8:


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

whoa whoa whoa, it looked like Singleton did the 'Rev after his dunk! did anyone else see that???


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Let's focus on the game, guys. A huge swing towards the Clippers just happened. :curse:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

man oh man
vc oh vc
whenever he has a bad game the nets lose looks like it will be the same


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

omg we suk when carter isnt hot... get zoran in there!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

njnets21 said:


> whoa whoa whoa, it looked like Singleton did the 'Rev after his dunk! did anyone else see that???


yup...


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

need a new COACH!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

theKidd-5 said:


> omg we suk when carter isnt hot... get zoran in there!!!!!!!


you dont get it without vc we are worse


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

please explain to me how you can keep carter on this team? he doesnt try at all, he causes people to get into foul trouble because he doesnt try on defense and he ruins our offense because all he does is sit back and take jump shots, he is back to his toronto days


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

question is, did Singleton 'rev it up as a joke making fun of the Nets, or is it spreading to other teams now?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

51-65 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Elton Brand for 2

51-67 - LAC


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> you dont get it without vc we are worse


what do u mean,.. atleast zoran will put points on the board... vince is doing notin...NOTIN!!!


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

mobley for 3

70-51 LA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mobley for 3

51-70 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Kidd hits a 3, and Brand goes w/ the fadeaway.

Singleton goes over the back of Carter. Called on the foul.

Carter to Robinson, misses the 3.

Brand misses, Kidd board.

Carter misses?

Mobley drains another 3.

51-70, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince headed back to the locker room...probably done for the night.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd to the free throw line for 2...
Kidd hits both

53-70 - LAC


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vince back to the locker room. Good - he looks like he needs rest and treatment more than being on the floor right now. He's hurting badly out there.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

frank has given up sittin vc bad game or not without him we suck more


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mobley misses the 3, Kidd is fouled as he drives.

Hey... Carter going to the locker room.

Kidd drops both.

Cassell misses, Mobley w/ the board.

Cassell with the fake off of Brand's pass, Zoran fouls him.

Mobley w/ the offensive foul.

53-70, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

does frank even know whats going on..... if a player isnt playin good u sub him.. its that simply!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

when they announce it someone tell me if carter will return i want to go to bed


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ's eyes open as he sees the opening.

Drives and hits!

Fouled.

Foul on Singleton.

RJ closes it to 14 down.

-Petey


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> frank has given up sittin vc bad game or not without him we suck more



this is where i disagree with you. no disrespect to Carter, but the fact is he was making the game so that we only had 4 guys on the floor. with him in the lockerroom, we will be more effective with a healthy player instead.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson hits for 2 and is going to the free throw line for 1 more...
Jefferson hits it

56-70 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> when they announce it someone tell me if carter will return i want to go to bed


 THey already said he was more then likely done for the night.

But also, I asked before and I guess you miessed it, so I'll ask again. When Vince finally retires, will you give up on following basketball?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> frank has given up sittin vc bad game or not without him we suck more


 Not tonight. He was hurt and wasn't doing much that was helpful.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mobley for 2

56-72 - LAC


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

VC is hurt. trying his best out there to help the team and what do childish clowns on this board do? scream taht the sky is falling. grow up.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> THey already said he was more then likely done for the night.
> 
> But also, I asked before and I guess you miessed it, so I'll ask again. When Vince finally retires, will you give up on following basketball?


well just tell me when it is official


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brand misses, Singleton keeps it alive.

Mobley to the lane, Nets called on a goal tending.

Kidd misses the 3.

Cassell w/ the miss, Singleton misses the one handed put back.

Nets drive and can't convert.

Sam brings it up slowly. Cassell misses to end the 3rd.

56-72, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> VC is hurt. trying his best out there to help the team and what do childish clowns on this board do? scream taht the sky is falling. grow up.



that isnt what i was doing at all. just stating that maybe he is better off resting, and we will be more effective with another healthy player in his place. no disrespect to him, obviously he is playing is heart out but the simple truth is it just makes more sense to get him rested and we are better off with a healthy body in his place. he is in too much pain to be effective enough.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vinsane said:


> well just tell me when it is official


 that'll probably be the end of the game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Still a chance...16 doesn't mean the Nets are out yet.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

njnets21 said:


> this is where i disagree with you. no disrespect to Carter, but the fact is he was making the game so that we only had 4 guys on the floor. with him in the lockerroom, we will be more effective with a healthy player instead.


I agree. If Vince is injured, he is not going to help the team at this point. And besides, if he is injured and he continues to play, it will get worse.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Still a chance...16 doesn't mean the Nets are out yet.


no this game is definitely not over yet.


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

njnets21: i wasn't talking about you at all. I was referring more to people like jizzy.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: Do you even bother thinking about what you type?? "Virtually none of my posts are about Vince Carter." :clap: Yea virtually none of my posts involve the letter "t" or "s." Virtually no one on this message board owns a computer.


The only negative posts about Vince Carter in my post history you will find have come in the last two game threads. Every single other post I've made about him has been positive.

you're perception of me as a Vince Carter hater is utterly false. at this point, you're just making yourself look stupid.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

w8 i dont get this... when rj is "injured" he doesnt play.... but when carter is injured he plays.. ,that the hell is going on?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Singleton w/ the block on Zoran.

Z gets alot of shots blocked.

RJ with the board and RJ goes down.

Appears ok.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... RJ gets the step, hand smacked, no foul call.

You could even hear it, stupid refs.

Krstic called on the foul.

Kaman to the line.

-Petey


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Antoine Wright checks in


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wright is in!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright coming into the game


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frank just threw in the towl kidd out!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman hits 2 free throws

56-74 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kaman hits on his 1st.

Good for his 10th point,

Wright on the floor.

And hits the 2nd.

Zoran races it across. RJ w/ the jumper, in and out.

Nets at 32% for the night.

Ross to Kaman, and it's good.

Clippers up 20.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

ohhh its over now..... wright is in!!! watch out!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman for 2

56-76 - LAC


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Mannnnn, i'm tired of some the craps i already read here.

VC is playing injured and showing how tough he is, yet some people talk about him like he's playing 100%....Bull ****.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

This is disgusting.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

squaleca said:


> frank just threw in the towl kidd out!!


Maybe, maybe not. RJefferson is still on the floor.

Players do have to sit once in a while.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kaman's really been playing great this year - a near double-double average. Looks like a caveman though.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ is dam man!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm not saying this cause I'm bitter about his team killing us but...

what the hell is going on with chris kaman? Put a one strap fur thing on him and he'll be the perfect stereotypical caveman.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> Kaman's really been playing great this year - a near double-double average. Looks like a caveman though.


 haha, beat me to it.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Gotta outscore the Clips 2 points a minute...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince is defintely done for the night. Goodnight Vinsane.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman for 2

56-78 - LAC


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

man kaman is killin us !!!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm not saying this cause I'm bitter about his team killing us but...
> 
> what the hell is going on with chris kaman? Put a one strap fur thing on him and he'll be the perfect *stereotypical caveman*.



"I'll have the Roast Duck..with the mango salsa.."


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ loses it, and Livingston brings it down.

Kaman with a akward looking shot from the paint, and it's good.

Ross called on a none shooting foul, his 1st.

Nets have gone 4:30 w/o a FG.

clink...

Krstic called on a foul. He has fouled out.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic fouls out...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Like i said, Why when VC isn't playing well (well he isn't 100% the past two games) RJ and Kidd don't pick it up?

Aren't they great players? Isn't Kidd the franchise player of this team? isn't RJ a top 5 SF?

Carter does pick it up for them when healthy if those two have bad games, but they never return the favor.

But hey, its the same old story, it's easier to blame Vince even when he is playing on a back pain.

Yeah Carter sucks.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RedsDrunk said:


> "I'll have the Roast Duck..with the mango salsa.."


 :laugh:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2

58-78 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Kaman for 2

58-80 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kaman puts it up, misses, Kaman called on an over the back.

Wright drives and throws a wild pass to RJ.

Linton Johnson checking in for RJ.

Livingston misses.

Vaughn comes away w/ the board.

Jackson drops it over Kaman.

Why is Kaman still in there?

Kaman misses the hook.

Vaughn miss the floater.

Down to Kaman... gets the friendly roll.

58-80, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

its over none of the big 3 are on the court! its over!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Chris Kaveman


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Zoran for 2

60-80 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Like i said, Why when VC isn't playing well (well he isn't 100% the past two games) RJ and Kidd don't pick it up?
> 
> Aren't they great players? Isn't Kidd the franchise player of this team? isn't RJ a top 5 SF?
> 
> ...


:boohoo: Of course, Vince is never at fault for anything.

Everyone sucked tonight, its everyones fault that the team lost. Anyone who blames it entirely on Vince is wrong, but its not like he isn't not his fault. Yeah he played hurt, but if he was going to be like this when he was hurt, then he shouldn't have been playing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Krstic All Star said:


> Chris Kaveman


 zzzzzzzzzzing!


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

am i the only one wondering why we gave up already? i know we've been getting killed all game long and we cant buy a bucket, but a few shots made in a row, and bam we have a small enough deficit to make a run with a few minutes to go. i mean, you can come back from like 10 points in the last minute, why not try to gain 10 points in the next few minutes? maybe i am too optimistic, but i am very confused why we aren't still trying. 20 points really isnt all that much.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Like i said, Why when VC isn't playing well (well he isn't 100% the past two games) RJ and Kidd don't pick it up?
> 
> Aren't they great players? Isn't Kidd the franchise player of this team? isn't RJ a top 5 SF?
> 
> ...


Kinda hard playing 4 on 5 for 26 minutes.

They get tired a bit quicker. And it does create situations where over 26 minutes the Clippers had a clear advantage.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :boohoo: Of course, Vince is never at fault for anything.
> 
> Everyone sucked tonight, its everyones fault that the team lost. Anyone who blames it entirely on Vince is wrong, but its not like he isn't not his fault. Yeah he played hurt, but if he was going to be like this when he was hurt, then he shouldn't have been playing.


I don't understand this....How come with people like AI play through injuries everyone admires them for it. When VC does it, it's another reason to criticize him...EDIT: I thought about it a little and realized that AI actually produces when he plays through injuries, question answered.

Either way, with all due respect the Nets have been bad without RJ this season and Vince didn't really step it up over is usual to pick up the slack.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James Singlton hits and is fouled
he misses the free throw

60-82 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Linton Johnson for 2

62-82 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> I don't understand this....How come with people like AI play through injuries everyone admires them for it. When VC does it, it's another reason to criticize him...
> 
> Either way, with all due respect the Nets have been bad without RJ this season and Vince didn't really step it up over is usual to pick up the slack.


 If Vince played tonight like AI plays with an injury, then he'd be getting praised.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Mobley hits 1 of 2 from the free throw line

62-83 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2

64-83 - LAC


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> If Vince played tonight like AI plays with an injury, then he'd be getting praised.


With a back pain? Just ask Tmac how hard is it to play with injury like that.

I remember he had a 7 point game due to that this season.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mobley has a career high in rebounds.

YES gives Brand and Sam Cassell the POTG awards LOL

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll stop with the updates if i were you Petey. :biggrin:


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> With a back pain? Just ask Tmac how hard is it to play with injury like that.
> 
> I remember he had a 7 point game due to that this season.


yeah but then he sat out the next game after that. What is vince doing? anyway, i think his shot is just not falling and yes his back may be hurting but he's embellishing it cuz his performance is just subpar with a flat shot.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nets are 3-6 since the 10 game winning streak :nonono:


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

what a dunk by Wright!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn hits both from the free throw line

66-83 - LAC


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

purplehaze89 said:


> yeah but then he sat out the next game after that. What is vince doing? anyway, i think his shot is just not falling and yes his back may be hurting but he's embellishing it cuz his performance is just subpar with a flat shot.


Yeah i wished he never played cuz i think it did hurts the Nets and his individual stats too.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 2

68-83 - LAC


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

That has nothing to do with my comment. AI plays well through injures, Vince played like crap tonight.

I was answering his question


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> I'll stop with the updates if i were you Petey. :biggrin:


 I'm only doing a 'Linton Johnson and Wright game thread' now.

OFF THE STEAL... WRIGHT PUTS IT DOWN.

1st Dunk of Wright's professional career.

-Petey


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

7M3 said:


> The only negative posts about Vince Carter in my post history you will find have come in the last two game threads. Every single other post I've made about him has been positive.
> 
> you're perception of me as a Vince Carter hater is utterly false. at this point, you're just making yourself look stupid.


7M3, I've never thought of you as a "hater" (and boy I hate that term!) I'm just wondering why you want to attribute Vince's poor performance these last two games to a lack of effort. I've watched every televised game this guy has ever played, and I assure you, he was trying these last two games. Back injuries are particularly debilitating to athletes because, as RJ pointed out recently, it infects every aspect of performance from quickness, to extension, to shooting, etc. This is especially true for players that rely on athleticism for a lot of their success.

I certainly would agree with the sentiment that Frank should have pulled the plug on him earlier or held him out entirely because he was clearly a liability tonight. But the very fact that Vince was dead set on playing despite feeling poorly and despite the high risk of performing as horrendously as he did corroborates the fact that this was a matter of health, not heart. His scoring average and shooting percentages will be hurt by these games, a significant incentive for the meek to just sit out and protect stats. 

However he knows how important he is to the Nets' success and, I feel, is trying his best to play through pain so that he doesn't let them down. Unfortunately, his best has just been pretty bad.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

see i really dont get this. even tho we gave up a while ago, we are only down by 15 with 2:35 left. why did we give up! i'm confused.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

teams come back by 15 with 2:35 left all the time. i'm so lost.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James Singlton hits 1 of 2 from the free throw line

68-84


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That has nothing to do with my comment. AI plays well through injures, Vince played like crap tonight.
> 
> I was answering his question


Gotcha.

How many of you are gonna be able to go to sleep tonight?

I know that i'll have hard time even closing my eyes.

**** i'm pissed. :curse:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Marc Jackson for 2

70-84 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wilcox hits 2 from the free throw line

70-86 - LAC


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

frank should atleast TRY to make us look more repectatable... put in kidd... make a little run...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Yeah i wished he never played cuz i think it did hurts the Nets *and his individual stats too.*


Always very important.

Funny thing, remember how Kidd, Jefferson and company sacrificed their chances at individual stats by shiftin from a system where the team ran many different sets to one where the majority of the time, the plays ran through Carter?

Johnson w/ a nice finish.

72-88, Clippers.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Linton Johnson for 2

72-86 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

James Singlton for 2

72-88 - LAC


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

theKidd-5 said:


> frank should atleast TRY to make us look more repectatable... put in kidd... make a little run...


Nah, what happens if JKidd gets a freak injury?

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Koreleve hits 2 from the free throw line

72-90 - LAC


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nah, what happens if JKidd gets a freak injury?
> 
> -Petey


whats the chances of that?? wait..... dont answer me..lol


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vaughn for 2

74-90 - LAC


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

njnets21 said:


> see i really dont get this. even tho we gave up a while ago, we are only down by 15 with 2:35 left. why did we give up! i'm confused.


I truly understand where you are coming from. I made a point about this in another thread. It was mentioned that we never lose when we are ahead after the 3rd quarter. I said that was good, but what scares me is that we have never won (or maybe once) when are down after the 3rd. I don't know if its the team's inability to catch up. But I think they can, like what they did in the Heat and Raptors games. I don't know if Frank just tosses the white flag too soon. Maybe because he feels since VC is down, there is no chance we can catch up? Anyhow, I just wish that this team would show its ability to come back more from a deficit.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

FOMW said:


> 7M3, I've never thought of you as a "hater" (and boy I hate that term!) I'm just wondering why you want to attribute Vince's poor performance these last two games to a lack of effort. I've watched every televised game this guy has ever played, and I assure you, he was trying these last two games. Back injuries are particularly debilitating to athletes because, as RJ pointed out recently, it infects every aspect of performance from quickness, to extension, to shooting, etc. This is especially true for players that rely on athleticism for a lot of their success.
> 
> I certainly would agree with the sentiment that Frank should have pulled the plug on him earlier or held him out entirely because he was clearly a liability tonight. But the very fact that Vince was dead set on playing despite feeling poorly and despite the high risk of performing as horrendously as he did corroborates the fact that this was a matter of health, not heart. His scoring average and shooting percentages will be hurt by these games, a significant incentive for the meek to just sit out and protect stats.
> 
> However he knows how important he is to the Nets' success and, I feel, is trying his best to play through pain so that he doesn't let them down. Unfortunately, his best has just been pretty bad.


We got a winner!!!! You go girl. :cheers: 

As sad as I am that these two games hurt VC's stats, i'm proud that he played through dem back pain...Well, I know that it did hurt the Nets especially tonight, but I wanted the hater to take notice so they could never call VC soft again...He's one tough human being.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Sean Livingston misses 2 from the free throw line

74-90 - LAC


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

wow what a play by wright


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright w/ a sweet looking fallaway.

Wright w/ the save to Zoran, to Johnson... fouled.

Sweet.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wright for 2

76-90 - LAC


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Johnson hits 1 of 2 from the free throw line

77-90 - LAC


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow! :eek8:

First Wright rips the Net on the jumper, then he makes the crazy athletic play to save the ball off his defensive tip. "Move outta way Vince Carter, there's a new kid in town!" I can hear Mark Jackson from the L.A. Clippers commentators now.


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

hopefully wright gets more minutes from now on. he really did well.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

77-90, Clippers to end the game.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Clippers win
77-90


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Petey said:


> Always very important.
> 
> Funny thing, remember how Kidd, Jefferson and company sacrificed their chances at individual stats by shiftin from a system where the team ran many different sets to one where the majority of the time, the plays ran through Carter?
> 
> -Petey


As a Carter fan? Yes, I care about his stats more you know that pretty well Petey.

But i'm mad as hell that we lost this game honestly....I know that Kidd and Jefferson did alot of scarifice but VC needs to keep his stats respectable so i can back him up when Wade, Pierce, Tmac etc comaprison pops up.

Nets fans, don't hate me for saying that. :cheers:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

even tho the nets lost... we got to see rare appearences from wright and LJIII.. Vince didnt play at 100%.. but u gotta say the clippers play very well... u guys still think that theres a chance that the clippers pick will be top 10? im startin to doubt it now!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> As a Carter fan? Yes, I care about his stats more you know that pretty well Petey.
> 
> But i'm mad as hell that we lost this game honestly....I know that Kidd and Jefferson did alot of scarifice but VC needs to keep his stats respectable so i can back him up when Wade, Pierce, Tmac etc comaprison pops up.
> 
> Nets fans, don't hate me for saying that. :cheers:


LOL

Very well. Not much to say that I won't get banned for.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

FOMW said:


> 7M3, I've never thought of you as a "hater" (and boy I hate that term!) I'm just wondering why you want to attribute Vince's poor performance these last two games to a lack of effort. I've watched every televised game this guy has ever played, and I assure you, he was trying these last two games. Back injuries are particularly debilitating to athletes because, as RJ pointed out recently, it infects every aspect of performance from quickness, to extension, to shooting, etc. This is especially true for players that rely on athleticism for a lot of their success.
> 
> I certainly would agree with the sentiment that Frank should have pulled the plug on him earlier or held him out entirely because he was clearly a liability tonight. But the very fact that Vince was dead set on playing despite feeling poorly and despite the high risk of performing as horrendously as he did corroborates the fact that this was a matter of health, not heart. His scoring average and shooting percentages will be hurt by these games, a significant incentive for the meek to just sit out and protect stats.
> 
> However he knows how important he is to the Nets' success and, I feel, is trying his best to play through pain so that he doesn't let them down. Unfortunately, his best has just been pretty bad.


Vince really didn't look like he was in any pain tonight from what I saw, he just looked terribley off. Obviously I was wrong since he went back into the locker room, but up until then it looked like a mental thing. I really didn't see him wincing or his range of motion limited or anything like that.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> LOL
> 
> Very well. Not much to say that I won't get banned for.
> 
> -Petey


You can be banned?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince really didn't look like he was in any pain tonight from what I saw, he just looked terribley off. Obviously I was wrong since he went back into the locker room, but up until then it looked like a mental thing. I really didn't see him wincing or his range of motion limited or anything like that.


VC is tough, thats why he didn't look like he's injured till he headed to the lockeroom. I give him props.

Btw G, update Carter's PPG stats in your sig cuz its going down big time after this game.

Wish he never played. :curse:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VS.  
CLIPPERS -----NETS 
90----------77​

Jason Kidd - 19 POINTS, 4 REBOUNDS, 6 ASSISTS
Vince Carter - 3 POINTS, 4 REBOUNDS, 5 ASSISTS
Richard Jefferson - 15 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 2 ASSISTS
Jason Collins - 2 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Nenad Krstic - 12 POINTS, 6 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Clifford Robinson - 0 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Scott Padgett - 0 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Zoran Planinic - 6 POINTS, 2 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Jacque Vaughn - 4 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 4 ASSISTS
Marc Jackson - 6 POINTS, 5 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Antoine Wright - 4 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Linton Johnson - 5 POINTS, 1 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS


Full NBA.com box score
Vote for the New Jersey Nets player of the game for 1/25/06 against the LA Clippers.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> VC is tough, thats why he didn't look like he's injured till he headed to the lockeroom. I give him props.
> 
> Btw G, update Carter's PPG stats in your sig cuz its going down big time after this game.
> 
> Wish he never played. :curse:


I know man, I'm procrastinating...I'm gunna feel sad when I'm done


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

hmm after watching this game...

i have one question...why the hell isnt Jackson Starting!?!? Wright and Johnson deserve their minutes. Zoran should never be on the floor, and Padgett has did nothing for the past month...

if i was coach..my rotation would be...

PG Kidd/Vaughn/McInnis
SG Carter/Wright/Planicic
SF Jefferson/Johnson/Murray
PF Jackson/Robinson/Padgett
C Krstic/Collins


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

VC is hurt again?


----------



## FOMW (Apr 11, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Vince really didn't look like he was in any pain tonight from what I saw, he just looked terribley off. Obviously I was wrong since he went back into the locker room, but up until then it looked like a mental thing. I really didn't see him wincing or his range of motion limited or anything like that.


I saw real restriction on his extension, both laterally with his legs and upward with his arms. 

Contrary to 7M3's comments, my tapes of VC since coming to the Nets are littered with plays where he got a full (big) step or more in front of his defender and into the paint off face iso drives. On pick and rolls, nearly any time the big man switches, he leaves him in the dust. If there's no trap or switch, he's still a high threat to blow by his man. That's why he's almost always trapped and that's why those plays are mostly run with Krstic, who's an excellent open midrange shooter.

Tonight he couldn't even turn the corner on Kaman off a high screen. Then there was the point blank layup that he couldn't get over the front of the rim. Even the fast break layup from the Kidd pass was awkward. He obviously couldn't arch his back and head as he was running under and couldn't keep his eye on the basket for the release. I don't think he had any idea whether it went in until he got behind the back board.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

^^ I get what you're saying now...I'm watching my DVD of the game...guess it just wasn't as apparent to me live.

BTW folks...Jason Kidd passed two players for 177th place on the all-time scoring list...

176. Sleepy Floyd - 12,260
*177. Jason Kidd - 12,208 (Ranked 200th at beginning of season)*
178. Dirk Nowitzki - 12,195
178. Maurice Cheeks - 12,195
180. Tom Heinsohn - 12,194

Kidd is also just 12 assists behind Brevin Knight for 5th place on the season highest APG list.

The Nets are on pace for a 45-37 record after this loss...Not exactly capitalizing on the streak at all. As I noted, they're 3-6 since then.


----------

